# 3D glasses help needed



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

i have ordered optoma h180X PJ .it will be my first PJ .so very excited
as it is a full 3D projector i would like to buy the 3 d glasses for the same 
please suggest 3d glasses which will give me best possible picture quality
thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: 3D glasses help neeed*

Find an appropriate retailer that sells the Optoma glasses - BG-ZD301.


----------



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

I was surfing and found saisonic battery powered 3d glasses active shutter .are they any good?


----------



## chmcke01 (Nov 26, 2013)

piyush said:


> I was surfing and found saisonic battery powered 3d glasses active shutter .are they any good?


I have never used them, but I have spent hours reading reviews and it seems that they are very good especially for the price...you do have to make sure you get the correct type and frequency that your projector needs.


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

piyush said:


> I was surfing and found saisonic battery powered 3d glasses active shutter .are they any good?


You mean sainsonic if i am correct and i have 3 pairs of them and they work great, the ones i have are DLP link shutter glasses and require no emitter (but make sure PJ has DLP link ready or uses emitter for the 3D or can do both) and they are rechargeable, and they last about 35 hrs on a single charge. :T


----------



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes I.think optoma h180x is dlp link ready only
I.was thinking of ordering these . http://www.sainsonic.com/3d-active-...q-optoma-acer-sharp-mitsubishi-projector.html
Any feedback on these or any other option main motive is to get best pic quality I will mostly be using downloaded 3d content.


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

Here are the ones i have http://www.sainsonic.com/3d-active-...-active-shutter-glasses-for-benq-w1080st.html as i don't know on the ones you have in your link, but i know the ones i have are very good for the price and they work with many projectors also. :bigsmile:


----------



## sparkerder (Jan 17, 2014)

If you want to choose 3D glasses about $20--$30, unquestionable, sainsonic is unbeatable.
Also viewsonic and VIP are good options too.
I believe that there is no need to buy sumsang or other expensive brands.


----------

